# Cubing Videos: Real or Fake



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

This is for any cubing videos we see online if it looks sketchy, we can discuss it here, and come to a conclusion on whether it is real or fake


__
http://instagr.am/p/CL1mF73AFwc/

This solve looked sketchy to me. Is it fake?
he solves it BLD in 17 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CL1mF73AFwc/
> 
> This solve looked sketchy to me. Is it fake?
> he solves it BLD in 17 seconds


he spent a good amount of time inspecting (which isn't included in the 17 seconds), the method seems to be 3style (i'm no BLDer so please correct me if wrong), i think it probably is legit but i wouldn't be surprised to learn otherwise


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> he spent a good amount of time inspecting (which isn't included in the 17 seconds), the method seems to be 3style (i'm no BLDer so please correct me if wrong), i think it probably is legit but i wouldn't be surprised to learn otherwise


0:20 to 0:38 is spent inspecting, then there is a cut, so at least 18 seconds for inspection and then 17 seconds for solve so at least 35 seconds for whole solve which is quite reasonable for a "guiness record holder"


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 2, 2021)

There's something suspicious about Michel Gondry's solve with his nose ...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> 0:20 to 0:38 is spent inspecting, then there is a cut, so at least 18 seconds for inspection and then 17 seconds for solve so at least 35 seconds for whole solve which is quite reasonable for a "guiness record holder"


We had the 2019 feet WR, MBLD NR and is top 100 in india for BLD


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CL1mF73AFwc/
> 
> This solve looked sketchy to me. Is it fake?
> he solves it BLD in 17 seconds


I saw that on Twitter lol.
He seems to use M2/3 Style which is pretty sus for a "Guinness WR holder"
probs it was a easy handscramble or a set up.

(lol my dad actually fell for it xD)



Spoiler: Indians would understand this



The Little Master shouldn't have promoted fake solves


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> The guy who scrambled the cube is(was, actually) a famous sports person in India.
> So, probs it was a easy handscramble or a set up.
> 
> (lol my dad actually fell for it xD)


no its real. 
yea he is a retired cricket athlete



SenorJuan said:


> There's something suspicious about Michel Gondry's solve with his nose ...


can you give us the link
sorry4doublepost


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> no its real.
> yea he is a retired cricket athlete


One of the greatest, if I may add.



Spoiler



this is called a s**tpost



Yeah it may be real but Sachin shouldn't have exaggerated lol

(I'm referring to my post in the spoiler)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 4, 2021)

This is a suspicion I've been having for a while, but I never brought it up. It regards Cube for Speed's channel and his videos.

His alg/solve videos seem sped up to me, because he moves very choppily, yet is still fast. The speedstacks timer could possibly be hacked to run slower. Here is an example of one of his videos that I suspect is sped up.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> This is a suspicion I've been having for a while, but I never brought it up. It regards Cube for Speed's channel and his videos.
> 
> His alg/solve videos seem sped up to me, because he moves very choppily, yet is still fast. The speedstacks timer could possibly be hacked to run slower. Here is an example of one of his videos that I suspect is sped up.


when he scrambled, it did seem a bit fishy. Also I dont really trust this guy, in one of his Gan 11 m pro videos, it seemed fake.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> This is a suspicion I've been having for a while, but I never brought it up. It regards Cube for Speed's channel and his videos.
> 
> His alg/solve videos seem sped up to me, because he moves very choppily, yet is still fast. The speedstacks timer could possibly be hacked to run slower. Here is an example of one of his videos that I suspect is sped up.


Oh definitely. The stackmat thing would be easily done if he had the timer at 16.57 at the beginning and didn't run it at all.


----------



## qwr (Mar 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> This is a suspicion I've been having for a while, but I never brought it up. It regards Cube for Speed's channel and his videos.
> 
> His alg/solve videos seem sped up to me, because he moves very choppily, yet is still fast. The speedstacks timer could possibly be hacked to run slower. Here is an example of one of his videos that I suspect is sped up.


you cannot handle the insane chinese man tps


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Oh definitely. The stackmat thing would be easily done if he had the timer at 16.57 at the beginning and didn't run it at all.


i can see the lights running, so i doubt that. but it still can be hacked in other ways


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i can see the lights running, so i doubt that. but it still can be hacked in other ways


how exactly can you hack a speedstacks timer? if you got access to the chip, what would you do? it's way easier just to speed up a video.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> how exactly can you hack a speedstacks timer? if you got access to the chip, what would you do? it's way easier just to speed up a video.


I know, but if he sped up the video then it would show his real time


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 5, 2021)

Perhaps he clipped in the part when he displayed the time.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> This is a suspicion I've been having for a while, but I never brought it up. It regards Cube for Speed's channel and his videos.
> 
> His alg/solve videos seem sped up to me, because he moves very choppily, yet is still fast. The speedstacks timer could possibly be hacked to run slower. Here is an example of one of his videos that I suspect is sped up.


That’s for sure sped up. No doubt about it. The start of the first cube and the clapping at the end is what gave it away the most.


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s for sure sped up. No doubt about it. The start of the first cube and the clapping at the end is what gave it away the most.



you cannot handle the insane chinese man cps (claps per second)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2021)

Video looks fake to me.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 5, 2021)

fake.
that insane Chinese claps per second is too much for me


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 7, 2021)

Now i hate to say this but it's physically impossible to get a 25 TPS T perm with that many lockups. Not only that, but Cube for speed "plsed" HKQ8's execution that HKQ8 *specifically* was telling people not to use.






This is what happened in the middle of his T perm exec, clearly showing the huge lockup


----------



## qwr (Mar 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Now i hate to say this but it's physically impossible to get a 25 TPS T perm with that many lockups. Not only that, but Cube for speed "plsed" HKQ8's execution that HKQ8 *specifically* was telling people not to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is more suspicious to me is that at the final execution the camera shakes a lot and focuses and unfocuses extremely quickly which is indicative of sped up footage.
anyone found this guy's wca profile yet?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> what is more suspicious to me is that at the final execution the camera shakes a lot and focuses and unfocuses extremely quickly which is indicative of sped up footage.
> anyone found this guy's wca profile yet?


According to his instagram username his name is "Lee Ming Kit" however when i look that up an WCA no results pop up. So either "Lee Ming Kit" is a fake name or he's never competed.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 7, 2021)

I also searched up his name a month ago, and it seems like a real name, hearing what his accent is. (Either Maylan or Thai, can't pinpoint)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 15072


what's that about?


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 15072


Is that Cube For speed's earnings?


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Is that Cube For speed's earnings?


Those numbers are notoriously unreliable so I wouldn't put any value in them. I've known much bigger channels that only have made a few dollars.



Alex Davison said:


> According to his instagram username his name is "Lee Ming Kit" however when i look that up an WCA no results pop up. So either "Lee Ming Kit" is a fake name or he's never competed.



oh yeah I saw the instagram name too. I have to give him the benefit of the doubt because if the name does not sound Chinese and China and Australia are the only places that have had comps in the past year.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 8, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Is that Cube For speed's earnings?


yes


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yes


that's oddly a huge amount of money



qwr said:


> Those numbers are notoriously unreliable so I wouldn't put any value in them. I've known much bigger channels that only have made a few dollars.


True, the numbers seem too good to be true


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 15072


that's such a wide range though. Like saying "6 figure income"


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 8, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that's such a wide range though. Like saying "6 figure income"


You get paid differently by youtube depending on where you live. Maybe since he lives where he does, he earns more than usual?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 9, 2021)

This also looks sus. I think its sped up:




EDIT: Yes, it IS a joke


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> This also looks sus. I think its sped up:


Obviously, it's impossible to get a 3 minute solve in less than 1 minute (the duration of the video). That video is just a timelapse.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> This also looks sus. I think its sped up:



That's a joke right? Hard to tell with posts nowadays


----------



## VN is cool (Mar 12, 2021)

Is VN cubing just some fake scramble? Why im i dissapointed about my country cubing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2021)

It looks to me like the scramble is R U' R' y' R U' R' y' R U' R' y' R U' R', and the solve is simply the reverse of that.

I wouldn't worry about your country specifically; this sort of thing happens from all countries, unfortunately.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

yeah, looks fake
There is a thread dedicated for fake looking videos:








Cubing Videos: Real or Fake


This is for any cubing videos we see online if it looks sketchy, we can discuss it here, and come to a conclusion on whether it is real or fake This solve looked sketchy to me. Is it fake? he solves it BLD in 17 seconds




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> This is a suspicion I've been having for a while, but I never brought it up. It regards Cube for Speed's channel and his videos.
> 
> His alg/solve videos seem sped up to me, because he moves very choppily, yet is still fast. The speedstacks timer could possibly be hacked to run slower. Here is an example of one of his videos that I suspect is sped up.


The claps at the end clearly gave it away lol


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

the creator of this video admitted it was edited:


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> the creator of this video admitted it was edited:


forget about whether or not that's edited or not... that color scheme
edit: i forgot about the japanese color scheme


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> the creator of this video admitted it was edited:


huh nothing. I have a friend that can do it in 2 seconds!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 12, 2021)

Japanese color scheme at its finest


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> the creator of this video admitted it was edited:


Nevertheless, that's some good editing. Does anyone know how he did it?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 12, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Nevertheless, that's some good editing. Does anyone know how he did it?


I think he had a several cuts between juggles where he advanced the cubes several turns.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2021)

It's actually fully explained in this video:




Very impressive!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 13, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's actually fully explained in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems like it would be easier to actually do it lol


----------



## SlowerCuber (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh well... I believe it's just one case, not about "VN" cubing as a country I suppose? I feel your frustration though


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 13, 2021)

this kiddo averages 16 seconds and he claims he got a 4.27 single with first three pairs planned...


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 13, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> this kiddo averages 16 seconds and he claims he got a 4.27 single with first three pairs planned...


He's just a kid trying to make a video. I think we can all agree that this was set up.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 13, 2021)

That face in the thumbnail tho


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 13, 2021)

he legit called a y perm, a n perm


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 13, 2021)

SlowerCuber said:


> Oh well... I believe it's just one case, not about "VN" cubing as a country I suppose? I feel your frustration though


if you don't know what VN means it is Vietnam


----------



## Scollier (Mar 13, 2021)

I honestly cannot stop cringing when I watch this video...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 13, 2021)

Some of the editing is so trash. Like when he flashed 4.27 across the screen and it had that white square covering most of the screen but not the edges.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

@Alex Davison @qwr 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/m3i9lu
So you can hack a stackmat, this is to go faster though


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> This is for any cubing videos we see online if it looks sketchy, we can discuss it here, and come to a conclusion on whether it is real or fake
> 
> 
> __
> ...





qwr said:


> 0:20 to 0:38 is spent inspecting, then there is a cut, so at least 18 seconds for inspection and then 17 seconds for solve so at least 35 seconds for whole solve which is quite reasonable for a "guiness record holder"


the guy who solved is the feet wr holder lol


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 16, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> this kiddo averages 16 seconds and he claims he got a 4.27 single with first three pairs planned...


Considering his trash fingertricks on last layer, I doubt he could even do Last Layer in 4.27...


----------



## jdh3000 (Mar 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> This is for any cubing videos we see online if it looks sketchy, we can discuss it here, and come to a conclusion on whether it is real or fake
> 
> 
> __
> ...


The camera skip is enough to suggest fakery. They went through the "trouble" to scrabble the cube in front of the camera so it can be seen as authentic, then right before solving it cuts. 
Even a magician wouldn't stoop to doing that to pull off an illusion.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 16, 2021)

This looks pretty fake to me, since the first layer of the 2x2 was solved. I can't really see the 3x3 even thought it's very close, but it does seem fake as well. at least he wears a seat belt though


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 16, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> This looks pretty fake to me, since the first layer of the 2x2 was solved. I can't really see the 3x3 even thought it's very close, but it does seem fake as well. at least he wears a seat belt though


Obviously fake. He skipped half of f2l and with that tps there is no way...


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Obviously fake. He skipped half of f2l and with that tps there is no way...


i agree, his fingertricks are also pretty bad, especially the U2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> This looks pretty fake to me, since the first layer of the 2x2 was solved. I can't really see the 3x3 even thought it's very close, but it does seem fake as well. at least he wears a seat belt though


that 3x3 solve was a lot longer than 18.71, which isn't even an impressive time anyway


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> which isn't even an impressive time anyway



Me who doesn't have even a PB of that time:

*hides in corner*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Me who doesn't have even a PB of that time:
> 
> *hides in corner*


I just meant it wasn't an impressive time to cheat to get


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 18, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> i agree, his fingertricks are also pretty bad, especially the U2


He also rotated too much


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 18, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> He also rotated too much


yeah, and the algs he uses during pll seem pretty weird


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> yeah, and the algs he uses during pll seem pretty weird



Not nessecarily. The algs he uses for the U Perm at the end is the alg that I teach beginners with. It's really easy to memorize, and it goes like this: y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Not nessecarily. The algs he uses for the U Perm at the end is the alg that I teach beginners with. It's really easy to memorize, and it goes like this: y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5


That was the alg in TC's tutorial lol


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Not nessecarily. The algs he uses for the U Perm at the end is the alg that I teach beginners with. It's really easy to memorize, and it goes like this: y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5


_I use y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5 if ur interested i thats felik's example execution


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> _I use y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5 if ur interested i thats felik's example execution


Thank you for the execution Mr.McCubing. You thought we wouldn't know lol.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> That was the alg in TC's tutorial lol



Also in Cubastic's Tutorial

E: Which I learned from BTW


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

thats what feliks uses in his begginer tutorial


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

Honestly, those rickroll posts are useless. Please stop posting them. I'm pretty sure everyone knows where that link goes to, and it's not helping the discussion.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Honestly, those rickroll posts are useless. Please stop posting them. I'm pretty sure everyone knows where that link goes to, and it's not helping the discussion.


ok sorry. will try to refrain


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Not nessecarily. The algs he uses for the U Perm at the end is the alg that I teach beginners with. It's really easy to memorize, and it goes like this: y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5


ah, thanks for telling me. just realized it that it was somewhat a beginner. thanks for clarifying it though


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Not nessecarily. The algs he uses for the U Perm at the end is the alg that I teach beginners with. It's really easy to memorize, and it goes like this: y2 (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U')5 (L' U' L U)5


well yeah, but it takes forever


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 1, 2021)

Is this real or fake?



Spoiler: BLD is easy to fake yo



Read the Youtube description for the real answer.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Is this real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the answer bc you told on discord.


----------



## qwr (Apr 1, 2021)

but are any of the other solves legit? lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> but are any of the other solves legit? lol


everyone on yt including brian seem to believe that his solves are real


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> everyone on yt including brian seem to believe that his solves are real


there are some suspicion comments but mostly yeah


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> but are any of the other solves legit? lol


 

Yeah, I know he says that they are fake in the description, but people still somehow think they are real judging by the youtube comments


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

this is fake, I made a comment on it:


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

I know when things are real or sped up. Brian Sun is not sped up although he is extremely fast, you can tell. You can tell that people like Cube for Speed speed up their footage, it just doesn't feel natural. Everything just feels... so choppy and fast, even a little smooth (If that makes sense). Although I do like their alg videos for instance, speeding up footage is not okay. I bet Cube for speed is actually only a sub 20 cuber or something.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> I know when things are real or sped up. Brian Sun is not sped up although he is extremely fast, you can tell. You can tell that people like Cube for Speed speed up their footage, it just doesn't feel natural. Everything just feels... so choppy and fast, even a little smooth (If that makes sense). Although I do like their alg videos for instance, speeding up footage is not okay. I bet Cube for speed is actually only a sub 20 cuber or something.


Yeah. And there's actually nothing wrong with being only sub-20, you can average that speed and still be extremely knowledgable about cubing. I wish they'd just be honest.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yeah. And there's actually nothing wrong with being only sub-20, you can average that speed and still be extremely knowledgable about cubing. I wish they'd just be honest.


True, I am only averaging around 25 seconds, but it's fine. Cubing is just a hobby and you do it for fun, not everything is about fast times and showing off you speed or your cubes.


----------



## qwr (Apr 20, 2021)

ok tell me what you think of this footage, which is choppy only because of lower fps 






(obviously Ciarán is legit)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 20, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I wish they'd just be honest.


100%


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> ok tell me what you think of this footage, which is choppy only because of lower fps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks 100% real. I mean, Cube for Speed's framerate is high, and his turning is just super unnatural. Besides, even when he is reacting or stopping or starting the timer you can see. Like seriously, I never said anything about choppy footage. What are you talking about.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 21, 2021)

B R U H

If you go to 1:18 the reaction is DEFINETLY sped up.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 21, 2021)

also if you check one of his first few videos on the 11 m pro (I forgot which one) in .25x speed, you can see that it was actually an XS


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

Just look at the scramble. Very sus ngl. Like, why do you have literal CLL done at the top with a 3 bar. Probably a setup for xxx-cross. Also the scramble is less than 20 moves, I went through it frame by frame. I want to point out that it is his very first solve of the session, but he supposedly had a solve right before that. And then he didn't even go to the next scramble or even use the timer. Perhaps he was practicing this scramble until he got a good time.


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 22, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Just look at the scramble. Very sus ngl. Like, why do you have literal CLL done at the top with a 3 bar. Probably a setup for xxx-cross. Also the scramble is less than 20 moves, I went through it frame by frame. I want to point out that it is his very first solve of the session, but he supposedly had a solve right before that. And then he didn't even go to the next scramble or even use the timer. Perhaps he was practicing this scramble until he got a good time.


Yeah, that looks very sus. But then again... when is that a surprise with cfs? Lmaooo


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Yeah, that looks very sus. But then again... when is that a surprise with cfs? Lmaooo


But I can't believe 98% of his viewers fall for it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 23, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Just look at the scramble. Very sus ngl. Like, why do you have literal CLL done at the top with a 3 bar. Probably a setup for xxx-cross. Also the scramble is less than 20 moves, I went through it frame by frame. I want to point out that it is his very first solve of the session, but he supposedly had a solve right before that. And then he didn't even go to the next scramble or even use the timer. Perhaps he was practicing this scramble until he got a good time.


when you say "casual" before a great time it is for sure fake.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> when you say "casual" before a great time it is for sure fake.


yeah you can tell when we drops the cube to stop timer

I have bot spray, they wont come here


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------

